# 16 Year MAC Veteran Here!!!



## priss (Jan 7, 2008)

hello all,

my name is crystal and i live in dallas, tx.  i've been lurking for a few months but finally decided to register.  i'll paste my initial reply to my welcome email here.  it tells a little about me.

i first started wearing mac in 1992. long before there was a mac store in texas. i was in high school and mac printed a paper catalog back then. i used to order it on my moms credit card.
 i was on board just before the launch of viva glam. viva glam one was all the rage and it came with a condom!

my mac collection is centered around 13 eyeshadow pallets (15 count) and 5 blush pallets (6 count). i have over 100 mac brushes. brush #224 leads the pack at 6. im not sure how many quads, holiday pallets, paint pots and whatnot i have.

 my treasure is probably an empty powder compact from the mid-late 90's when mac packaging was silver. that didnt last long. second is an empty pot of carbon. its the large size- from that magical time when a few of the more popular shades came in the pot that blush comes in today.

i have relationships with mac artist and will start posting regularly.  i am not a mac artist, but i am a PRO card holder, so ill update pro events as i get mailers. the most recent mailer was about the grand dame of em all. a 6000 sq. ft mac store in NYC.. complete with a mixing station and photography studio.

 my friends ( one mac artist included) and i are planning a trip soon. ill take pictures and post them as well.

 thanks so much for this great forum!!!1


----------



## astronaut (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, I'm really looking forward to your posts. I'd love to see photos of your collection!


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Crystal, I look forward to seeing you around the board.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 7, 2008)

to Specktra!


----------



## Jot (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome. Your collections sound amazing. look forward to seeing you about


----------



## natalie75 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW, look forward to hearing/seeing more of you!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

woot! The big D baby!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Crystal, Welcome!!

I also got the mailer of the store opening in NYC. I am going to be heading up soon to close on my new condo and check out the store. I was so excited when I got the mailer.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 7, 2008)

*~*Welcome Crystal!!!*~*


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​I would love to see pictures of your collection, especially of things in discontinued packaging.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome! I look forward to more posts!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy cow!!  Welcome, I look forward to your posts - especially your collection!!


----------



## anickia (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome and i look forward to your posts!!!!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi crystal ! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow wow wow! Definitly would love to see pics from your collection! It must be such an amazing thing to see MAC develop over time! I wish I had discovered it sooner!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow! that's an amazing collection then...i can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thrilled to hear what you'll be posting,
Your collection sounds fantastic!

If you feel like it, head over to "Forums" and look under the traincase section, and feel free to post your collection for everyone to see!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 10, 2008)

welcome lol i look forward to your posts!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see you post collection photo's!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 10, 2008)

Impressive! I remember the days when they had the large-sized eyeshadows--I own an empty of Vapour eyeshadow in that size, lol.

So happy that you joined the forum, I bet we can all learn so much from you


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## gitts (Oct 10, 2008)

I am really looking forward to your posts as a fellow woman of colour. Welcome!


----------

